# Neuer Miniteich als Hochteich.



## mismk (24. Jan. 2012)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde!

Ich möchte gerne auf unserer Terrasse (Mietwohnung) einen Hochteich aufstellen. Leider ist nur ein
Hochteich möglich, da auf der Terrasse großteils Platten verlegt sind.

Nach einiger suche im Internet stehen zwei zur Auswahl. Beide von der Firma Beckmann.

http://www.beckmann-kg.de/websale7/Hochteiche.htm?Ctx=%7bver%2f7%2fver%7d%7bst%2f3ea%2fst%7d%7bcmd%2f0%2fcmd%7d%7bm%2fwebsale%2fm%7d%7bs%2fbeckmann%2fs%7d%7bl%2f01%2daa%2fl%7d%7bmi%2f212638%2fmi%7d%7bp1%2f6ad245fe1fcbf548f0c716a95eae013e%2fp1%7d%7bmd5%2f5075601b410dc323e3955f3258b57354%2fmd5%7d

Entweder in der Größe 220/100, oder 220/160.
Nun sehen diese Hochteiche ja nicht wirklich natürlich aus. Alleine schon wegen der Fehlenden Uferzone.

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit solchen Teichen? 
Wie sieht es mit der Haltbarkeit aus? 
Wie könnte ich zumindest eine breitere Sumpfzone realisieren, ohne das mir ständig Substrat
in den Teich rutscht?
Habt ihr sowas schon mal umgesetzt?

Für Hilfe und Tipps wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.

Gruß
mismk


----------



## Moonlight (24. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Miniteich als Hochteich.*

Sind das nicht eigentlich regenfässer?! warum baust du den teich nicht mit steinen und folie. da kannste in verschiedenen stufen bauen und die flachzonen realisieren. und du kannst die form selbst bestimmen. für runde formen hab ich außer pflanztaschen keine idee. bei geraden seiten könnte man ne menge nehmen,pflanztaschen,blumenkästen,gitter etc. vergiß auch nicht,da der teich komplett außerhalb des erdreichs steht,friert er in harten wintern durch. für die pflanzen nicht unbedingt gesund,also sollten die wände auch gedämmt werden. geht bei rund nicht wirklich. Mandy


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Miniteich als Hochteich.*

Hallo Mismk,
erst mal ein herzliches Willkommen im Forum !
bei aller Kritik hier, ist diese eher zielgerichtet als abweisend . in Deinem Fall wurde sich zu recht ob der fehlenden Pflanzenzone aufgeregt. Der Einbau in einer solchen in Deine Vorschläge kostet recht viel Wasservolumen und Oberfläche, als dass niemand mehr so einen Teich "naturnah" stempeln möchte. Das bedeutet nicht, das so ein Konzept nicht funktioniert - die Konsequenzen mögen sehr unangenehm sein... :?.


----------



## mismk (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Miniteich als Hochteich.*

@Moonlight
Das sind schon spezielle Hochteiche. Die Regentonnen des Herstellers sind einfach nur
rund und viel höher.
Ein Teichrand aus Natursteinen würde sicherlich gut aussehen. Bei bis zu 7,5 Metern
Rand wäre das aber ein recht teures Vergnügen.
Da ich auch nicht die Möglichkeit habe mit einer Schubkarre an die Terrasse
herann zu fahren, mùßte ich dir Steine eimerweise durch die Wohnung tragen.
Ein Rückbau wäre auch nicht so ohne weiteres zu bewerkstelligen.
Daher kam jch auf die Idee mit diesen Fertig-Hochteichen.

@RKurzhals
Ich habe die bisherigen Beiträge auch nicht als Kritik, sondern vielmehr als
Anregung verstanden.
Es wäre wünschenswert, wenn du mal näher auf die ganzen Konsequenzen
eingehen würdest. Da sind sicherlich auch einige Punkte dabei, die ich noch nicht
bedacht habe.

Gruß
mismk


----------



## Christine (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Miniteich als Hochteich.*

Hallo Mismk,

und herzlich willkommen bei uns.

Wir reden doch über eine ebenerdige Terrasse, oder? Also keine Dachterrasse oder Balkon.

Als Pflanzen- und Insektenteich sind diese Teiche durchaus geeignet, allerdings sollte man im Winter ein Auge drauf haben, damit sie nicht kaputt frieren. Ich hatte mal eine Regentonne von Beckmann (Holz mit Folienauskleidung) - die hat das überlebt.

Eine Uferzone kannst Du Dir selbst bauen - mit Pflanzkörben, die wiederum auf umgedrehten Körben stehen. So verlierst Du weniger Wasservolumen, denn je mehr Wasser, desto besser.

Ich denke, wenn Du die Miniteichabteilung durchforschst, wirst Du genug Beispiele finden, die Du übertragen kannst.

Nur Fische solltest Du bei einem solchen Teich nicht Betracht ziehen, die würden im Sommer zur Fischsuppe und im Winter zu Fischstäbchen.


----------



## mismk (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Miniteich als Hochteich.*

@blumenelse

Fischstäbchen??? Ich würde doch niemals meine Fische panieren.  

Du hast natürlich Recht. Fische sollen nicht rein.
Mit den Pflanzkörben ist eine gute Idee. Problematisch sind dabei
Nur die extremen Rundungen des Beckens. Ich hatte auch schon an Pflanztaschen gedacht,
aber so über den Rand hängende Jute sieht sicher auch nicht so klasse aus.


Aber trotzdem vielen Dank für deine Anregungen.

Gruß
Mismk


----------



## Christine (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Miniteich als Hochteich.*

Hi,

nein, die Rundungen sind kein Problem, weil es die Körbe in rund und halbrund gibt. Wenn die Pflanzen wachsen und gedeihen, sieht man da nachher auch nicht viel davon. Und da sie auf anderen Körben drauf stehen, müssen sie ja auch nicht plan mit dem Rand sein, weil sie da ja nicht dranhängen wie z.B. Taschen. Was meinst Du, wie die zahlreichen Mörtelkübel auf Deutschlands Balkonen bepflanzt werden?

Guckst Du mal hier....


----------



## Plätscher (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Miniteich als Hochteich.*

Hallo,

ch habe vor einiger Zeit einen Balkonteich für meine Holde gebaut. Er funktioniert immer noch sehr gut. Hier mal ein paar Bilder zur Anregung:


----------



## mismk (26. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Miniteich als Hochteich.*

So langsam nimmt meine Planung Formen an.

Im Moment sehe ich nur noch eine Schwierigkeit.
Die Holzumrandung sieht nicht ganz so toll aus. Gibt es eigentlich Rankpflanzen
für den Sumpfbereich? Damit könnte ich die Umrandung ja dann etwas Überdecken.

Gruß
mismk


----------



## Annett (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Miniteich als Hochteich.*

Hallo.

__ Pfennigkraut rankt recht gut und wächst auch im Sumpf-/Flachwasserbereich.... wäre einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Christine (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Miniteich als Hochteich.*

Hi,

Du kannst die Verkleidung doch auch "entschärfen", in dem Du davor einige bepflanzte Gefässe stellst, niedriger sind und einen Teil verdecken.


----------



## Tümpelritter (28. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Miniteich als Hochteich.*

Der Sumpfbereich muss doch nicht zwingend an den Rändern sein. Das kann durchaus eine Insel im mittleren Bereich übernehmen. Dazu eine durchlässige Schale oder Schüssel mit Substrat füllen, bepflanzen und in der Mitte des Teichs auf __ Stelzen stellen.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## sanny26 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer Miniteich als Hochteich.*

Halli Hallo,
ich habe so einen Beckmann Hochteich seit letztem Sommer. Meine Begeisterung ist nicht geschrumpft, im Gegenteil. Im Sommer/Herbst gab es jeden Tag etwas neues zu entdecken: Insekten, Wachstum der Blumen usw.. Im Winter ist der Teich kpl. gefroren und ich hoffe, dass die Pflanzen es alle überleben, aber das wird sich erst im Laufe der nächsten Wochen zeigen. Die verschiedenen Pflanz-Zonen habe ich mit umgedrehten Blumentöpfen und Pflanzinseln hergestellt (siehe Foto)

Von mir gibt es ein absolutes "Empfehlenswert" für diesen Hochteich.


----------



## Joerg (11. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer Miniteich als Hochteich.*

Hi,
das komplette zufrieren lässt sich mit 1-2 Lagen günstiger Noppenfolie gut hinauszögern.
Da der Hochteich an allen Seiten mit der kalten Außenlust in Kontakt kommt, kann so ein komplettes durchfrieren verhindert werden. 
Das könnte auch den Hochteich dauerhaft schädigen.


----------



## sanny26 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer Miniteich als Hochteich.*

Hallo Joerg,
bei dem frostigen Winter hilft auch keine Noppenfolie. Wir haben Styrodurplatten verwendet (rundum und oben drauf), einen Styroporeisfreihalter und diese "Membran" Pumpe eingesetzt (ich weiß grad nicht, wie die richtig heißt...). Alles leider ohne den gewünschten Erfolg, dass der Teich nicht kpl. zufriert. 

Ich warte jetzt sehnsüchtig auf wärmere Temperaturen und hoffe, dass die Pflanzen den Frost überstanden haben. Falls nicht, werde ich auf jeden Fall neue Pflänzchen kaufen gehen, denn es ist unbeschreiblich schön, wenn dann alles wieder anfängt zu wachsen und richtig Leben im Teich herrscht.


----------



## Joerg (12. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer Miniteich als Hochteich.*

Hi,
dieser Winter war auch schon extrem. 
Ich würde den Eisfreihalter weglassen, der bringt zu viel kalte Luft ins Wasser.
Wenn es länger extrem kalt ist, sollten bei dir schon wenige Kannen warmes Wasser reichen.
Das die Oberfläche komplett zufriert, sollte den meisten Pflanzen wenig ausmachen.


----------



## mismk (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neuer Miniteich als Hochteich.*

Hallo,

Dank eurer Unterstützung und eurer guten Ideen habe ich unseren Mini-Teich nun
weitestgehend fertig.
Hier nun einige Impressionen.

Gruß mismk


----------



## Schwabenteich (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neuer Miniteich als Hochteich.*

Hallo Mismk, der ist toll geworden!  Wie ich sehe, hat auch schon die erste Libelle den Weg zu Teich gefunden. Ich freue mich schon auf die Fotos von den blühenden Seerosen. Welche Sorten hast Du denn eingesetzt, und vor allem: wann - die sind ja schon riesig!

Gruß

Christine


----------



## mismk (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neuer Miniteich als Hochteich.*

Hallo Christine!

Angefangen hab ich Anfang Mai. Es sind momentan drei Seerosen. Eine Atropurpurea, eine
Chrysantha und eine aus dem Baumarkt. Die aus dem Baumarkt ist schon 4 Jahre alt.
Habe ich von einem Nachbarn übernommen, da er sie aus Platzgründen abgeben mußte.
Die ersten Blüten machen sich auch schon auf den Weg zur Oberfläche.

Gruß
mismk


----------



## Dachfrosch (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neuer Miniteich als Hochteich.*

der Teich schaut super aus! Was ist denn das für eine Pflanze mit der roten Blüte?


----------



## Alfii147 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neuer Miniteich als Hochteich.*

Hallo,

dein Hochteich sieht richtig super aus, meiner ist gerade im Aufbau 

Gruß Fabian


----------



## mismk (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neuer Miniteich als Hochteich.*

@Dachfrosch

Hallo!

Das rote ist eigentlich nur der Fruchtkörper aus dem die Blüten (flierderfarben) wachsen.
Es ist eine __ Orchideen-Primel (Primula vialii). 

lg
mismk


----------



## Dachfrosch (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neuer Miniteich als Hochteich.*

Schaut toll aus, die Primel!


----------



## mismk (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Miniteich als Hochteich.*

Die erste Seerose blüht jetzt auch.


----------



## Schwabenteich (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuer Miniteich als Hochteich.*

Die sieht wunderschön aus, toll  Darum beneide ich Dich - meine sind alle noch total mini und bei dem trüben Wetter treiben nicht mal die Blätter so richtig schnell aus.


----------

